# كيف تحافظ على بطارية اللابتوب



## lovely dove (28 أبريل 2009)

*بطارية *
*اللابتوب من أهم القطع الاعتمادية فيه لأنه باختصار هي قلب *
*اللابتوب*


*يعني *
*انا ممكن استغني عن السي دي وعن البلوتوث والوايرلس لكن *
*البطارية**تعتبر *
*شي أساسي قد ما ينقذ  شغلي أو ينفعني بمكان ما فيه كهرباء إلا *
*هي*


*تناقشت *
*مع الكثير من الزملاء وسألت الكثيرين عن الطريقة الأمثل للحفاظ على *
*البطارية*


*ناس *
*قالوا ان البطارية تموت اذا تركت الشاحن مشبوك عليها طوال الوقت وبالتالي فك *
*البطارية قدر الامكان وكذا راح تعيش*


*وناس *
*قالوا انه هالشي ماله علاقة وان البطارية من اول يوم تشغلها *
*يبدأ**عمرها *
*ينقص سواءاً شبكت الكهرباء على طول أو لا بمعنى ان هي لها *
*عمر**افتراضي *
*استخدمتها او لا فهو راح ينتهي*


*




*

*راسلت *
*شركة* 
* HP **لأن 
لابتوبي منها بطبيعة الحال وسألتهم عن صحة الأقوال أعلاه وعن أفضل طريقة 
لاستخدام البطارية وجاني الرد التالي** :
**
**Dear Murad, 
Thank you for 
contacting HP Total Care. 
From your E-mail, I understand that you 
would like to know about the battery care practices to be followed in 
order to save the life time of the battery.

I greatly appreciate 
that you  have forwarded your concerns and have given me a chance to assist 
you with this matter. Please be assured that we are here to assist you and 
our goal is to make your E-mail support experience a wonderful one and I 
assure you that I will assist you with the best of my 
resources.

Murad, I would like to inform you that the notebook 
circuitry is designed in such a way that, once the battery is completely 
charged, the voltage to the internal battery charger is cut off 
automatically avoiding the overloading of the battery and the power will 
directly be supplied to the notebook through Ac adapter. Hence, I would 
like to share that the battery will not expire after using it for few 
days.

However, in order to increase the life time of the battery, I 
am providing you with the Battery care practices to be followed and I 
recommend you to perform the below steps:

* Store Li-Ion batteries  
between 20°C and 25°C (68°F and 77°F) with 30% to 50% charge.

* Do 
not leave batteries exposed to high temperatures for extended periods. 
Prolonged exposure to heat (for example, inside a hotcar) will accelerate 
the deterioration of Li-Ion cells.

* Remove the battery if the 
notebook will be stored (turned OFF and not plugged into AC power) for 
more than 2 weeks.

* Remove the battery from the notebook if the 
notebook will be plugged into AC power continuously.

* If you 
normally use ac power, make a practice of using the battery as your 
powersource at least once a week.

* Periodically calibrate the 
battery based on the usage model. Under normal usage, batteries should be 
calibrated a minimum of once every 3 months; however, a battery that is 
rarely discharged fully should be calibrated about once a month.

* 
For long-term storage, the battery must be charged  20–50% to minimize 
capacity loss by self-discharge and to avoid deterioration of performance. 
Storing a fully charged battery can cause higher self-discharge and reduce 
its discharge capacity—even after recharging—as compared to a battery 
stored when charged 20–50%.

Hope, I have addressed your concerns 
thoroughly. If you need further assistance, please reply to this message 
and I will be happy to assist you further.
For information on keeping 
your HP and Compaq products up and running, please visit our Web site at: 
**http://www.hp. com/go/totalcare** 
Sincerely, 

John
HP Total Care 
**
**ترجمة 
مختصرة للمفيد من الرد اللي فوق** 

- **النظام 
الكهربائي للابتوب مصمم بحيث ان البطارية إذا امتلأت بالكامل**يقوم 
النظام بفصل الشحن عن البطارية ويتوجه مباشرة للجهاز بدون ما 
يضر**البطارية**

**يعني 
افصل الشاحن اول ما تمتلي البطارية صار كلام ماله صحة**

**ثم 
ذكر بعض النصائح للحفاظ واطالة عمر البطارية** :

1- **تخزين 
البطاريات  بين درجة حرارة 20 - 25 وتكون ممتلئة بحوالي 30-50** %

2- **عدم 
تعريض البطارية لحرارة عالية لأن هالشي راح يتلف وحدات الليثيوم فيها "وحدات 
الليثيوم هي أساس البطارية**"

3- **إزالة 
البطارية عن اللابتوب في حالة عدم استعماله لمدة تزيد عن 
اسبوعين**

**4- **إزالة 
البطارية عن اللابتوب إذا كان راح يوصل بالتيار الكهربائي بشكل مستمر لفترة 
طويلة** 

5- **اذا 
كنت من مستعملي التيار الكهربائي بشكل مستمر فـ لمرة واحدة كل اسبوع خل 
اللابتوب يشتغل ع البطارية**

**6- **بشكل 
دوري لابد من افراغ البطارية ، للاستخدام العادي لابد ان يتم**هالشي 
مرة كل 3 أشهر على أقل تقدير " الاستخدام العادي اتوقع يعني اللي 
كل**شوي 
شابكها وفاصلها وشاحنها " ، للمستخدم اللي نادراً ما تفضى 
بطاريته**فلازم 
يسوي هالشي مرة بالشهر** << **مثلي**

7- **للتخزين 
لفترة طويلة تشحن البطارية بين 20 - 50 % لأنه فيه شي اسمه**تفريغ 
ذاتي يتم من نفس البطارية وفي حالة كانت ممتلئة راح تفقد 
مساحة**كبيرة 
بمعنى انه لو هي 100% مشحونة راح نفقد 80% وكل مرة نشحن ما راح 
تشحن**إلا 
20% بس**

**لكن 
لو شحنا 20% بنخسر 15% مثلاً ويصير لا صارت مشحونة 100% راح نفقد 15% ويبقى 
لنا 85**%

**كل 
الشكر لشركة*​* HP **على *
*تفاعلها مع العملاء مع انه ما فطنت**لهالشي *
*إلا وانا شبه دمرت بطاريتي** <<< **من *
*يوم شرا اللاب وهو**فاكها *
*ومشحونة تماماً*

منقووول لامانة 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2009)

معلومه راااااااااائعه يا بيبو 

ميرررررررسى على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2009)

*معلومات جميلة ومفيدة
مرسيه ليكي يا بوبا​*


----------



## man4truth (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيده جدا


----------



## lovely dove (29 أبريل 2009)

> معلومه راااااااااائعه يا بيبو
> 
> ميرررررررسى على المعلومه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



مرسي ياكوكو كتير لمرورك 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## lovely dove (29 أبريل 2009)

*


			معلومات جميلة ومفيدة
مرسيه ليكي يا بوبا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسي ياروكا ياقمر كتير لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## lovely dove (29 أبريل 2009)

> شكرا على المعلومات المفيده جدا



مرسي ليك كتير man4truth  لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا بوبا علي المعلومة​


----------



## lovely dove (29 أبريل 2009)

> شكرا بوبا علي المعلومة



مرسي يابيشو كتير لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا على المعلومة بيبو


----------



## lovely dove (2 مايو 2009)

> شكراااااااا على المعلومة بيبو



شكرا ياكليمو لمرورك
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------

